# Aqua D (Fish all gone)



## Lusker (Jan 4, 2013)

Wussup guys been a while but im still around
Exploring weekly but posting yearly...

So let me get down to the nitty gritty again....

My passion is poppin urbex virgins, but it takes time to find new unseen locations. i got like 5 unexplored last year and as you can see 2013 is starting out great. 

This place is an historic place slowly decaying over the years and the public dont want to pay the fee to see something in this state, so it closed in 2012. it going to be reconverted in 2 month and every thing will be gone. I used 4 attempts to get in setting of the alarm at the first..at the forth i was the lucky as some workers forgot to set the alarm.... i spend some time to find out i the light still was on as it is allmost pitch black in there.....well after a walk through i found it










































Thanks for watching.....


----------



## night crawler (Jan 4, 2013)

That was different, loved the shark and hanging fish.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 4, 2013)

Amazing!great photos.


----------



## muppix (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice!! My boa would love it in that last room ..


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 4, 2013)

Thats amazing! VERY different, and really great. I'd love to have seen that.


----------



## whitelaw (Jan 4, 2013)

A very different explore, this one. Well Done!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jan 4, 2013)

that is crazy, love it. great images too.


----------



## AlexanderJones (Jan 5, 2013)

Great report man! Looks like a very very unusual place to explore.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 5, 2013)

Awesome stuff! Cheers for posting this up


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 5, 2013)

Very different - nice one


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 5, 2013)

Well done man, great stuff.


----------



## MrDan (Jan 5, 2013)

That's what you call different! I'd have that shark in my bedroom lol. 
Good to hear you we're persistent, it paid off


----------



## sonyes (Jan 5, 2013)

Love it!! Nice to see something totally different. Great pics too


----------



## possessed (Jan 5, 2013)

in 2 and 1/2 years of urbexing, it amazes me to see new things. 

You've made my day


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 6, 2013)

This is certainly refreshing! 

Well done!!!


----------



## Bronski (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow! Amazing


----------



## Lusker (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks all guys


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 6, 2013)

*Fishy.... Me like!! *


----------

